# Brake recomendations



## drtumolo

Looking for brake recomendations for the tandem I am building. It is a road tandem with drop bars and ultegra brifters. It has no provisions for disc. My options are cantilevers, v-brakes with travel agents and mini-v-brakes.


----------



## drmayer

I've got mini-v's on my tandem and so far so good. Good power with STI levers without the need for a travel agent. They may or may not have clearance for fenders depending on what you need. I've got barrel adjusters on the noodle which works well too.


----------



## drtumolo

What mini-v's are you using and with what brifters?


----------



## danl1

drmayer said:


> I've got mini-v's on my tandem and so far so good. Good power with STI levers without the need for a travel agent. They may or may not have clearance for fenders depending on what you need. I've got barrel adjusters on the noodle which works well too.


Which mini-V's are you using?

I'm using the Avid shorty 4 canti's that came on my tandem. After a bit of fussing they work OK, but only OK. If there's any real speed or any meaningful slope involved, it takes two big handfuls of brake from the drops, and some lead time, to get it brought to a halt. We are a 350 lb team, so not expecting single-bike performance, but yip.


----------



## drtumolo

I decided to go with single digit 7s with travel agents. Thanks for the help.


----------



## drmayer

Tektro 926al with shimano 2200 levers.


----------



## drtumolo

Ok I just installed avid single digit 7's with travel agents. The front brake seems to have decent power but the rear is extremly mushy. Also the only way to get pad clearance was to remove all the adjusting washers betwen the pads and the brake arms. Anyone else encounter this or have ideas on how to correct the mushy feel?


----------



## hozzerr1

the cyclocross forum has a lot of information regarding the use of mini v brakes etc. check 'em out.

there is a direct correlation between the "pull" from the levers and the size of the arm on the brake itself. thus, the different sizes offered in mini v's 80mm, 85mm, 90mm, 95mm, etc...

the best option is to match the type of levers you are using - shimano, sram, campy or other - and the pull of the lever to the size of the brake arms for best performance.

from what I have read, based on other rider's experience the travel agents are not desirable. the use of longer arm v brakes is not very common.


----------



## hozzerr1

this is not written in stone, so double ck before you buy.

shimano levers like the 90-95mm mini v brakes
sram and campy match with 80-85mm 

tektro and trp are the two brands I know that have those sizes abundantly


----------



## drtumolo

I decided to go with the single digit 7's and travel agents based on recomendations from tandems east. I was lucky because I found some new ones for sale locally that were less than half price but not real impressed with the braking from them. I think the problem is the cable in the travel agent needs to "seat" itself better. Also the brake pads can not use any of the adjusting washers for toe in. Not sure if these will stay on the tandem or not.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

I'd go with mini-vs set up with good quality pads and compressionless housing. I have Paul MiniMotos on my single, and they work fantastic with Campy Centaur brifters.


----------

